# My Holdback Pair of Dragons



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This pair is not for sale... 

Nuro (male):


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andune (female):


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. is that a candle they are sitting on?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I was just thinking the same thing.
It looks pretty cool


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome shots


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you are a magician with that camera


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome pics girl


----------

